# A fuzzy Cookie



## Amethystkytten (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi there I wanted to try my hand at a blog to keep track of how Cookie and I adjust and bond with each other as we journey through life together. I think I will start with how she came to be in my home and heart.:bunny22: It was chick days at the local farm supply store and I make a habit of going every year to see the cute little chicks and ducks.This year my boyfriend informs me they had just gotten in rabbits so I drag my four year old down the isles to see them. In a large plastic tub there are two bunnies one short haired chocolate colored and a long haired black and white one.I reached in to pet them and the short haired jumped off scared but the long fuzzy one let me pet her. My boyfriend knew I had a bad rabbit in my past and picked her up urging me to hold her I refused but eventually gave in. I fell instantly for those big eyes and floppy ears! I felt terrible she had such a bad coat and wanted her. I joked saying he should say she is defective and should write her off and take her home with us! Of course after I went home for the next two days I kept thinking she will never sell because of her matted fur and some kid will take her home and treat her horrible and dispose of her the instant they get bored with her. My boyfriend worked late Saturday and after work he picked me up at home and we went to go get some food..his car smelled of pine and my dog went straight to the back seat sniffing at a box.I looked back shocked and he grinned at me. I was not prepared for a rabbit!! I had no supplies or food or knowledge or courage. He brought home pellets and litter for her and we brushed the wood shavings out of her fur. Then I took a large dog crate we don't use anymore and fixed it up the best I could.
Her first day home was kind of nerve wracking for both me and her! I was scared to pick her up and didn't think I knew how to go about it.I got on google and learned as much as I could about her before opening the cage door to pick her up and brush her.Then I got brave and let her free roam my living room blocking the kitchen and hallway with large boards I used for crafts.I also joined a rabbit forum! Hopefully to help boost my confidence and find others who knew more about these creatures as a support system should I doubt myself.Tomorrow will be our one week with her and so far the two of us are getting along just great. She licks me when I brush her,nudges me when I clean her cage and allows me to pick her up and hold her without kicking me. She happily runs around my living room jumping high and kicking her feet out as I type this out now.She is not in the least bit timid she marches right up to my little dog and sniffs her and the vacuum doesn't even phase her! While cleaning her cage I have to get down on all fours and crawl into it she sees this as the perfect opportunity to run like crazy past my shoulders out of her cage and zoom back in setting her front paws in her water bowl and splashing me before retreating to the back of her cage to shake her wet feet at my face.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Mar 28, 2014)

Today for the most part was nice calm day.Cookie and I lounged on the couch.She let me brush her and pick through her fur with my fingers.She started licking my hand and it worried me she might bite instead she licked me.Yesterday during our grooming time she started biting the bottom of my pants leg so I stopped.When the kids came home the house turned into complete chaos and Cookie went and hid under the couch sometimes I wish I could fit under there with her! I had to dig her out of there and once she saw where she was going she kicked her feet in protest. I slipped her a tiny piece of apple to apologize for sticking her in there but with four kids running around I didn't want her getting stepped on or let outside accidentally. I am trying to slowly introduce fresh greens and so far only given her a little lettuce,pieces of apple and I mean tiny pieces and a small bit of pineapple(I read it helps the digestive system with the hair balls?) she loved it though and no upset tummy.She was fed only pellets and I want her to have a healthy diet so I am slowing switching her over to a more varied diet that I think will be healthier for her.I plan on getting her a better cage once payday comes and some toys too she gets bored at night and I wake up to her cage in total destruction.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Mar 29, 2014)

Tried the phone book idea last night to see if it would keep her from destroying her cage at night...she peed on it and in her food bowl tipped over her cardboard box, dug the litter out of her pan and all over the floor good thing I have tile..Bad morning for me woke up to find the dog chewing on a pair of dirty underwear from my son's room, my boyfriend is in a bad mood yelling at everyone in his path...Thought I would just put on my headphones and zone out to some music but Cookie had other ideas she pulled the cord out of my computer and off my head it came as she darted under the couch never mind then I will do laundry once I coax her out from between the two couches


----------



## BigBunny (Mar 29, 2014)

Awwwww, Cookie sounds sweet. what a cheeky little bunny. 
She looks heaps fluffy. they are sooooo soft to pat. Boomer isn't even long haired and his fur is super soft, so i can only imagine Cookies.
I dont think there is much that stops them destroying (Boomer calls it re arranging) cages at night. Boomer has everything bunny related possible and he still throws everything in the water bowl and tears up the paper linings and moves everything around. I think it's just fun for them . 
Cant wait to read more about Cookie


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 9, 2014)

Cookie and I have bonded a lot in the two weeks we have been together.Her personality is becoming more evident.She likes to come out of her cage at night when things are quiet and binky around the living room.If I am watching t.v she makes it a point to stand on her hind legs and stare at me before jumping straight up into the air.She clinks her two food bowls together when she wants treat one night I forgot to give her a lettuce leaf before bedtime and she did this my boyfriend did not know what to do so he woke me up to ask what to feed her! I said her veggies are in the fridge and he says "well you have her on some weird diet and I don't know what to feed her and when"
Yesterday my boyfriend sends a picture of a tiny bun with light brown and black markings like Cookie.I text him saying she is cute and super tiny.Next thing I know he is calling me on lunch break..."Wouldn't it be nice for Cookie to have a friend you can watch two bunnies instead of one running around the living room" he says My reply was "It would be nice to have another but what if they don't get along then we have to buy another cage and keep them separate. I want her but I just am not sure I mean I barely have had time to bond with Cookie" His answer "We don't get fuzzy ones in all the time its rare to see them and they will get along just fine.You think you know everything because you are on that little group online but I used to show rabbits they are two girls they will get along fine." I sneak into the garage to prepare Cookie's old cage because I know Cookie and when she doesn't get her way she gets a little snotty even its only been two weeks I know Cookie will not accept her right away and become buddies like he thinks he knows will happen...When he arrives home with Callie I take her out of the box and she snuggles right up into my arms and lets me coo and hold her.Then we put her on the floor where Cookie is running around and at first Callie could care less about Cookie.Then Cookie starts circling and chasing her.I break it up and they ignore each other for a bit then the chasing starts again...lather rinse repeat.......I bring the prepared cage out of the garage and set it where they can see and sniff each other but not touch and settle down for the night.I wake up in the morning to find Callie on top of the box of her cage and Cookie in the corner closest to Callie.I let them out for a bit today while I switched their food bowls and cleaned cages.Cookie started chasing again I broke it up startling both of them and they huddled together for a few minutes before Cookie realized what she was doing and ran off.I switched them to different cages so they can smell each other's scent for today and tomorrow I switch them back with some floor time together in between to hopefully bond them. Cookie is acting like a monster she is chewing on things where she never chewed before,she growled at me which she has never done,she pouted and refused to eat her veggies until I petted her and hand fed her one.Now she is climbing on her hind legs trying to see this strange bunny in her cage.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 9, 2014)

Those wood chips make me cower I hate them brushing them out of Cookie's fur was a night mare and two weeks later I am still untangling mats to find them..Callie is not as bad her fur is still short and not fluffed out although Cookies is fluffed because I brush her so often to get to the mats! I have 7 kittens running around my house now as they are old enough to walk and Cookie is being aggressive with them now too since Callie has come home she uses her nose and pushes them away.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 9, 2014)

The mats are almost gone just have two left and my bun will be mat free.It took so much patience and I swear Cookie has bunny attention deficit disorder she just does not sit still!


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 10, 2014)

I took the large wire crate Cookie was originally in and divided it in half using the side of storage cubes the bunnies spent the night in there. Callie destroyed a little twig ball to get to the bell inside and Cookie pulled the towel with Callie's scent on it into her half of the cage and chewed it.Cookie and Callie are sticking their noses through the holes and neither one seems to want to do anything with the other they sniff and turn away.It is like a little battle between that is at a standstill.They ignore each other then sniff each other and Callie ends up running away from Cookie. Cookie tried to groom Callie and Callie ran off.When I let them out this morning I sprinkled food all over to distract them and hopefully keep the aggression down.There has been no signs of anger just sniffing and ignoring this morning! Cookie nipped at Callie twice but then stopped.I put a little dab of juice on their foreheads to maybe encourage some grooming between them hopefully it works.They are doing a bunny 500 around the living room running side by side doing binkies yet they still don't get too close to each other.Callie needs more work on the litter box training she doesn't pee in it but beside it but she is still pretty young and its all new to her.Callie is a chewer and very active and playful.Cookie is hyper but is content to toss around toilet paper roll and do binkies in the living room before flopping down in the middle of the rug.She is not much for cuddling but Callie will nose right into your lap and loves to be held.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 10, 2014)

took some easter type pics for fun because she is so darn cute! Cookie snorted and grunted at me and didn't want to leave the cage then she wouldn't sit still...I really need to find something better to do with my time like work on planting my veggie garden


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 12, 2014)

Grooming Cookie today and she scared the daylights out of me by nipping me lightly on my hand.It was really light she didn't bite down hard but I felt teeth and it worried me for a second.I left the cage open to clean it and both bunnies climbed up the ramp and this was what I found! Maybe the bonding is a success? Too early to tell...


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 13, 2014)

It is so strange to see that when you start a routine and then go off it for a day because you are not feeling good the animals know something is off. Cookie and Callie have gotten used to being fed daily at 4 and when I wasn't feeling good yesterday they were going crazy in their cage trying to figure out where their veggies where.My boyfriend took on rabbit duty and asked what they were supposed to get and let them out of their cage to run about the living room.I think he secretly enjoys them more than he lets on.I still haven't been feeling well and I think they know because they come and snuggle with me instead of playing around my feet.Gonna have to remember to wash the lotion off my hands before petting them Callie likes to lick my fingers and nip at them when I wear it.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 13, 2014)

Successful grooming time though with Cookie! This time there was no potty on the couch and she sat still for a while! I went through my old beauty supplies to find something called a "carving comb" its a regular comb on one end and the other is wide toothed with a razor inside- for people it is used for giving "razor cuts" or "thinning out hair" but I thought I would try it on Cookie to help get the matted fur out quicker and it was safer than scissors since there is a guard covering the razor there is no way to snip her accidentally. After spending $80 dollars on an expensive comb that I thought had gone to waste after my career in cosmetology died, it has a new purpose which makes me happy too.After returning her to the cage for the night Callie was curious about where she went and started picking through her thick fur.I am so happy I have peace in my home finally my bunnies get a long and Monday I get to rehome the 7 kittens and their momma who have been running a muck in my home driving me crazy! Next we are going to try and rehome our little chihuahua rescue and my home will only contain 3 animals and less stress!!!


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 14, 2014)

Stress,Stress,Stress!!! My landlady shows up out of no where saying she is here for an inspection claiming she sent me a notice two weeks ago which I never got.I apologize to her and she agrees to come back next Wednesday then she notices my dog asking if she is the same dog I've had...I haven't had any other dog for nearly 3 years I tell her and she has been to my house multiple times and saw my dog many times!! Some people then she tells me she never approved me to have a rabbit which she did...So I made up a little white lie saying they belonged to my grandmother who is in hospital and they were going back to her when she got home Friday.If I have to I will just roll the cage into my bedroom when maintenance comes to change my furnas filter.We are only planning on staying in this house until summer then we plan on looking for something bigger because my boyfriend,his stuff and daughter's stuff is crowding us all in my tiny house so I can bare with things until then I am not giving up my bunny babies or my dog.I called my boyfriend in a panic telling him we had to make sure everything was nice and spotless because the landlady wants the house to look like no one lives there(she is very nit picky).His reaction was the house is not all that bad which it isn't I am a very neat freak type person..and then he gets mad when I mention the rabbits..."I didn't spend $200 on those rabbits to just give them up we can just find a new home for your dog" I snapped at him saying I had her for 3 years and was not giving her up and I was NOT giving up my bunnies either.I hung up with him and started deep cleaning my kitchen.All I really have to do is my bathrooms,wipe down the kitchen,and have the kid's room picked up and vacuumed and mop all the floors(my entire house is tiled floor) not much but enough to make me panic and start checking every detail in every room to make sure it is all in shape.
Cookie woke up in a nasty mood,maybe she knew that witch was coming...Both bunnies wanted out of their cage immediately so I let them run about and Cookie started chewing anything she could get a hold of.Then she turned on poor Callie and chased her through the room cornering her and nipping her hard.Callie let out a small scream and I rushed in to swoop her up while Cookie grouched back into the cage.Cookie's bad mood lasted about an hour she chewed angrily at her litter box and cardboard roles.I bribed her with a piece of romaine to let me pet her and she calmed down after eating.Callie was clearly upset by the whole ordeal and once Cookie calmed down she groomed Callie and Callie cleaned Cookie's ears.This turned out to be one crazy day and I hope it ends quietly with no more incidents.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 15, 2014)

Rehomed our little chihuahua puppy today I was glad to see go but now the house seems quiet.Thursday the kittens go to their new home and again I will be so relieved to see them go but I will miss having a little furball following me around meowing.I will finally have my house somewhat back in order.I am still getting used to idea of two rabbits roaming my living room.They are spilling hay all over my floor so I had to find a different way to put the hay in their cage-I can't afford to buy a rack at the moment so I took an old pencil box left from the kid's school supplies and broke the lid off I used the bottom of it to put hay in it slides right under their food bowl that attaches to the cage bar and sits half under it and half by litterbox so they can eat while lounging in the litter box. Tried brushing Cookie and she started chewing on anything she get to including my long sleeve shirt and pant legs it bothers me I am scared she will bite me.My first rabbit used to lunge and bite when you stuck your hand into his cage and I am still jumpy around Cookie when she turns her head towards me while I brush her.She always puts her front legs up on my shoulders and nuzzles my neck when I am combing her hair I think she does it to distract me from combing her.I got one side of her mat free the other side isn't going to be so easy it has three separate large mats.I brushed and snipped the hair on her back short to get the mats out, but left the hair around her bottom long and she kinda looks she is wearing a tutu because it is all fluffed out and long.I noticed Callie had a yucky looking bum so I got my boyfriend to help hold her on her back so I could used some baby wipes to clean off the poop around her tummy and girl parts. I think the apple piece she had two days ago upset her tummy because she has soft poo that day and it kept sticking to her fur no more apples for her.I still half expect the chihuahua to bound and hop across the living room chasing the bunnies,who am I kidding I miss her a lot.She was so tiny when she came to us she couldn't even get into a food bowl or water bowl we had to use small plates for her seeing her half full food dish kinda makes me sad.I rearranged the rabbit cage so the top level is over their litter box and they have the other half their cage open for food or playing it looks a lot roomier in my opinion.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 15, 2014)

Awww. You might have to trim that fur so it doesn't keep getting yucky.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 17, 2014)

I have considered trimming her fur it isn't as long and fluffy so its a lot easier to manage than Cookie's.I ended up taking a warm washcloth to her to clean her up better.
Kittens leave today I am so excited! I woke up at 5 a.m and was sicker than sick.My boyfriend pointed out how "trained" I have my bunnies today he took the bag with veggies in it and rustled the plastic out side their cage-they went nuts looking around for the veggies..ok maybe they are a little spoiled they get food around the same time of day everyday and they know because they make lots of noise when dinner is late in the morning.Callie is very very wound up today.She is throwing toys out her cage,stomping around in her cage before going down the ramp to zoom around the living room. I can see after spending so much time with them both now just how different their personalities are.Callie is sociable and friendly she is very curious and into everything you are doing. Cookie will come to you when she wants attention not the other way around she is calmer and less energetic but she still is playful.Cookie is a lot easier to catch and hold when its the morning/evening time she gets crabby during the afternoons and prefers to sleep and be left alone.Callie doesn't care what time of day of it she lets you pick her up and snuggle anytime and if you are busy she pokes her nose into your business to see what you are doing and if she can help.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 18, 2014)

Caught them sharing a piece of romaine..Callie likes to steal from Cookie and Cookie always gets the upper hand.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 18, 2014)

Thought Id also share a pic of their cage..The ramp is storage cube sides with a rug over it.They like to spring board off it and into the cage or onto the floor they have free run most of the day when some one is home.


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 19, 2014)

Awww Cookie and Callie are so cute!


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 21, 2014)

Been spring cleaning like crazy! I took a bucket of hot water and spray bottle of water to clean the rabbit cage and instantly Callie was licking the water off the cage bars so I put her outside the cage. I turned around to grab my washcloth and there she was trying to drink my hot water! Good thing it was just plain water....She chewed the rubber off of my dustpan after I put them out of her reach and proceeded to toss around a small stuffed animal until I was done cleaning and put their stuff back into the cage.Cookie has been grumpy lately I noticed her nose was running a bit when I brushed her and she was sneezing a few times but it seems to have stopped today.She was thumping in her cage last night and did not want to be picked up.Callie took pellets out of the bowl and was feeding Cookie then she starting pulling grass from their hidey hut tunnel and feeding those to Cookie who just sat up on her level grinding her teeth.I am worried she is sick or something else is not right with her. Today she is active, eating on her own, and her nose seems to have quit running.I cut back on their veggies yesterday and today because my boyfriend thought it would be cute to feed them a bunch of baby carrots(2 each) and romaine and it gave them soft poop.Maybe not getting the romaine irritated Cookie or all the extra food upset her digestive system idk.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 30, 2014)

I got all the mats out of Cookie's fur making this day epic! I rearranged their cage put the water bottle over on the side close to the litterbox to give them more room to stretch out in the cage.I added a fleece piece of fabric to the bottom and Cookie has claimed this for hers.She pushes Callie off it and won't let me use the hand broom to brush the poop off it or move it around the cage.She rolls on it and pushes it around.Callie got half a plastic egg left over from easter when she was running around the floor and really enjoyed tossing it around so I put in their cage for her to play with.I was running low on greens for them and they didn't get any today.Cookie expressed her anger by not letting me touch her or pick her up.I gave her a bit of pineapple and she calmed down enough to let me hold her for a few minutes.She flopped over in my lap and I reached to grab my phone before the moment ended.She is rarely affectionate and I took full advantage of this good mood.She is skittish when it comes to being picked up but will let me hold her if she is in a good mood.I learned the hard way that if the one ear that she keeps slightly perked up is turned back to leave her alone-she nipped at me.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 30, 2014)

Even though she is a lop she seems to always keep one ear up especially if she interested in something then it goes all the way up or if she is annoyed it is slightly back or really mad its most the way turned back and a stern warning to leave her alone.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 13, 2014)

They are so cute.


----------

